# Eheim 2215 spitting out bubbles



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

Hi, 

my eheim 2215 filter is spitting out lots of little microbubbles and I am wondering if this is an issue? When I shake the canister lots of bubbles come out of the rainbar... guessing there is air trapped in the canister. After I seem to shake them all out it still outputs a batch of little bubbles from time to time.

any help would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

If this is happening well after a filter cleaning then you have an air leak somewhere. You'll need to check the cannister's internal seal, then the fit of the hoses to the cannister as well as to the intake tube. Hopefully one of these areas is the cause of the bubbles.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have the same thing to happen from time to time, when my surface skimmer gets out of adjustment and sucks air in. Once I get the surface skimmer adjusted and rock the canister back a forth this clears the problem up. 

If you use a surface skimmer this may be what is happening, if not air is getting in from some where else. So I would just check all the hoses, connections etc. to see where the air might be entering.


----------



## Rupert (Feb 22, 2005)

bharada said:


> If this is happening well after a filter cleaning then you have an air leak somewhere. You'll need to check the cannister's internal seal, then the fit of the hoses to the cannister as well as to the intake tube. Hopefully one of these areas is the cause of the bubbles.


in addition to the above use some of the supplied Vaseline grease around the canister head/container seal.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

Well, its hard to really narrow it down. I do water changes pretty frequently (once a week) and whenever I do that I always notice tonnes of tiny air bubbles going into the tank (from the pour). The night of the water change most of the plants have tonnes of little air bubbles on them. Perhaps the bubbles have built up in the filter?

Another strange symptom is that I generally notice the bubbles more at night then in the morning or mid day.

thanks for your help. I may need to get a new gasket for the main seal.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

One thing I learned, is that if you take the spraybar out of the water while the filter is running all of the air bubbles escape.


----------



## Andrew-amano-wannabe (Jun 29, 2005)

i hate air traps too! sometimes after a filter clean air will remain for long periods stuck in the filter material especially if you are using a pourous material siporax etc. also bubbles could be back feeding from your co2 reactor if the flow is being overpowered by the bar pressure.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Oxygen?*

After a water change the bubbles will be gasses coming out of solution from the main water lines.

In the late afternoon and evening the bubbles will be from oxygen produced by the plants.

It may be that your filter is plugged up or loaded up and the pressure drop is too great, causing even more gas to break out of solution.

Or, a slight leak as others have mentioned.


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

yeah i really dont get it ... i have been monitoring it for a week or so now and its consistently releasing bubbles at night... never in the morning. I checked for pearling plants near the intake and there aren't any. I don't have a co2 reactor, so thats not the case. It's a real mystery. If there was a leak you think it would leak consistently throughout the day.

i don't know whats going on.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

holocron said:


> yeah i really dont get it ... i have been monitoring it for a week or so now and its consistently releasing bubbles at night... never in the morning. I checked for pearling plants near the intake and there aren't any. I don't have a co2 reactor, so thats not the case. It's a real mystery. If there was a leak you think it would leak consistently throughout the day.
> 
> i don't know whats going on.


My Eheim Ecco does the same thing. I don't have a lot of pearling in that tank right now but I'm assuming the oxygen levels are building up throughout the day and then getting partially trapped in the filter until it starts blowing little bubbles. As the night wears on the oxygen levels drop and the bubbles stop, only to start again the next day. I think it's a good sign of a healthy planted tank.

Bill


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

hehe... well if thats the case I'm not to worried! 

thanks bill


----------

